# Atlantiszi számmisztika



## e31 (2019 Augusztus 24)

Atlantisz, egy civilizáció, mely korunkat meghaladó, ősi tudással rendelkezett. Az atlantiszi ember tudása felülkerekedett minden más kultúra népeinek tudásán, mert az atlantiszi emberek, tudták hogyan lehet „életerőt” megnövelni és ezeket az erőket nem csak fizikai, de spirituális értelemben, mentálisan is használták. Ismerték a kristályok gyógyító erejét, magas szinten a matematikát és a csillagászatot. Tudták és főpapjaik tanították, hogy a bennünket körülvevő környezet rezgések sokasága. Minden rezgés információt hordoz. A „Számmisztika” valójában a magasabb dimenziók rezgéseinek számokban való megjelenési formáját értelmezi, vagyis lefűzi az Anyag hálójába. Az atlantiszi háló maga a „szám – mátrix” melyben benne foglaltatik az egész Univerzum története és üzenete. 

A számok helye később megváltozott, mivel a nagy spirituális korszakváltások során torzult a szám mátrix. A ma használatos és „Pitagoraszi – Mátrix” néven ismert számháló már az atlantiszi, az egyiptomi és más nagy kora - ókori civilizációk hanyatlása után, az ókori Hellász történelmében íródott le, szándékosan csúsztatva el a háló mezőit, a mezőkben elfoglalt számok helyeit. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a „Pitagoraszi – Mátrix” hibás, vagy rossz, hanem annyit, hogy nem egyenlő az Atlantiszban lehozott ismeretanyaggal.

Az Atlantiszi Számmisztika vagy Numerológia azokat az összefüggéseket vizsgálja, hogy miként tükröződik a jelen korszakban a múlt, valamint válaszokat ad azokra a kérdésekre, hogy honnan jövünk, kik vagyunk, merre tartunk és mi a célunk. 

Segítségével megfejthetővé válik életfeladatunk, illetve ráláthatunk azokra a karmikus adósságainkra, melyek útját állják fejlődésünknek. Komplex módon értelmezhetjük az Atlantiszi számmisztika elemzésével saját személyiségünket, rejtett és a felszín alatt működő energetikai minőségünket, valamint válaszokat kaphatunk párkapcsolati kérdéseinkre, problémáinkra is. Kiszámolhatóvá válik párunkkal, vagy családunkkal közös karmikus leckénk, illetve közös sorsmissziónk is.

Az atlantiszi számmisztika segítségével megtudhatjuk, hogy mely karaktereknek mi a betegséghajlama, és mely betegség milyen aktuális élethelyzetnek, problémának a leképeződése, mit tehetünk gyógyulásunk érdekében.


*. *


----------



## Pötyi90 (2019 Augusztus 25)

Szia! Ha jól tudom,ez a fajta számmisztika,nem azonos(ill.nem is sokban hasonlít) az általában “numerológiának” nevezett módszerhez?


----------



## e31 (2019 Augusztus 26)

Jól tudod,valóban ,nem azonos a "hagyományos numerológiával".Szerintem, sokkal több annál.


----------



## Pötyi90 (2019 Augusztus 26)

Párkapcsolati problémát tudnál esetleg elemezni ezzel a módszerrel?


----------



## e31 (2019 Augusztus 26)

A számmisztika legérdekesebb témája a kapcsolatok numerológiája,hiszen mindenkit érdekel,hogy tegye jóvá, vagy jobbá emberi kapcsolatait.A mai kor embert próbáló feladatok elé állítja a párkapcsolatokat.Mitől fáradnak el a nagy szerelmek,miért érzi két ember,hogy elveszett a varázs,hogy valami eltört kettőjük között?
Ha a párkapcsolati probléma megosztható másokkal,írd le kérlek röviden a legfőbb gondokat és mindkettőtök születési dátumát.Ha úgy érzed,privátban is küldheted az adatokat.


----------



## Pötyi90 (2019 Augusztus 26)

Elküldtem privátban,köszönöm előre is fáradozásod!


----------



## tiger62 (2020 Október 5)

e31 írta:


> Atlantisz, egy civilizáció, mely korunkat meghaladó, ősi tudással rendelkezett. Az atlantiszi ember tudása felülkerekedett minden más kultúra népeinek tudásán, mert az atlantiszi emberek, tudták hogyan lehet „életerőt” megnövelni és ezeket az erőket nem csak fizikai, de spirituális értelemben, mentálisan is használták. Ismerték a kristályok gyógyító erejét, magas szinten a matematikát és a csillagászatot. Tudták és főpapjaik tanították, hogy a bennünket körülvevő környezet rezgések sokasága. Minden rezgés információt hordoz. A „Számmisztika” valójában a magasabb dimenziók rezgéseinek számokban való megjelenési formáját értelmezi, vagyis lefűzi az Anyag hálójába. Az atlantiszi háló maga a „szám – mátrix” melyben benne foglaltatik az egész Univerzum története és üzenete.
> 
> A számok helye később megváltozott, mivel a nagy spirituális korszakváltások során torzult a szám mátrix. A ma használatos és „Pitagoraszi – Mátrix” néven ismert számháló már az atlantiszi, az egyiptomi és más nagy kora - ókori civilizációk hanyatlása után, az ókori Hellász történelmében íródott le, szándékosan csúsztatva el a háló mezőit, a mezőkben elfoglalt számok helyeit. Ez nem azt jelenti, hogy a „Pitagoraszi – Mátrix” hibás, vagy rossz, hanem annyit, hogy nem egyenlő az Atlantiszban lehozott ismeretanyaggal.
> 
> ...


Nagyon érdekelne az atlantiszi számmisztika.
Privát címen el tudnád küldeni?


----------



## e31 (2020 Október 5)

tiger62 írta:


> Nagyon érdekelne az atlantiszi számmisztika.
> Privát címen el tudnád küldeni?


Szia! Konkrétabban ,mit szeretnél kérni?Leírást a számmisztikáról vagy konkrét elemzést?


----------



## Barna Ildi (2020 Október 5)

Köszönöm a válaszod. Nem tudtam hogy létezik külön atlantiszi számmisztikai elemzés. Milyen elemzést tudsz ajánlani? Válaszod előre is köszönöm. B.i.


----------



## e31 (2020 Október 5)

Kedves Ildi! Az atlantiszi számmisztika teljesen más,mint a hagyományos.Megmutatja az élet feledataitad,sors utadat.Tervezhető vele sokminden,az arra alkalmas idő megválasztásával(saját esküvőnk napját is így számoltam ki).Megmutatja egy adott ember gyengeségeit,amin változtatnia kéne.Megmutatja két ember összeillőségét,a kulcsot ,amit megfelelően használva harmonikusabbá tehetik a párkapcsolatot....stb. Kérlek írd meg(akár privátban is),hogy mire lennél kíváncsi?Milyen irányú elemzésre lenne szükséged?


----------



## e31 (2020 Október 6)

Kedveseim! Nagyon sokan kerestetek meg privátban egy jelenlegi,nehéz életszakasz,párkapcsolati válság,egyéb problémák -vagy csak életfeladat kérdésével.Szeretném kérni,hogy ne csak privátban,hanem itt a topikban is jelezzétek felém,akár csak rövid, tömör megfogalmazásban a kérdést-kérést.(a konkrét személyes adatokat,nyilván csak privátban-ott email.címet,esetleg telefon elérhetőséget is.Sokszor kevés időm van gépelni,így inkább szóban mondom el a lényeget).Mindenkinek válaszolni fogok,aki az elmúlt napokban megkeresett,de pici türelmet kérek,mert gyógyítóként más területen is dolgozom,így általában csak az éjszakák maradnak elemzésre.Köszönöm a bizalmat mindenkinek!


----------



## zorya (2020 Október 7)

Kedves e31! 
Ha lesz majd egy kis időd, írnál az Atlantiszi számmisztikáról? Gondolom vagyunk itt egy páran, akik érdeklődve olvasnánk bármit ezzel kapcsolatban!


----------



## zorya (2020 Október 7)

Értem ezalatt, hogyan találkoztál vele, van e esetleg előző élet tapasztalatod Atlantisszal stb.


----------



## tiger62 (2020 Október 7)

e31 írta:


> Szia! Konkrétabban ,mit szeretnél kérni?Leírást a számmisztikáról vagy konkrét elemzést?


Magamat és családomat szeretném kiértékelni.
A program érdekelne.


----------



## e31 (2020 Október 12)

tiger62 írta:


> Magamat és családomat szeretném kiértékelni.
> A program érdekelne.


Szia! Nincs program,én vagyok,aki a születési időpont alapján,az atlantiszi számmisztika segítésével elkészítem az elemzést.Egy-egy elemzés akár több napot is igénybe vehet,mivel ezt nem program végzi,és sokmindenre szoktunk kitérni ,természetesen ez a topik nem arról szól,hogy ti elkülditek a dátumokat és pedig visszaküldöm a kész több oldalas elemzést,hanem inkább konkrét problémákra,akut helyzetekre igyekszem segítséget nyújtani.(természetesen,kérés alapján szívesen elkészítem a teljes elemzést is).Privátban,nyugodtan kérdezz rá,arra,ami leginkább fontos most az életedben,amire választ keresel.


----------



## e31 (2020 Október 20)

Elkészültek az elemzések.


----------



## tiger62 (2020 November 9)

Köszönöm. Én magam csinálom.


----------



## Barna Ildi (2020 November 10)

Bocsánat. Ide gondoltad?


----------



## 1958 (2020 November 17)

Egy sámándobolás alkalmával volt szerencsém egy Atlantiszi templomban járni. Később egy újságban láttam azt a templomot, elgondolkodtató volt. Ezzel a képpel igazából ebben az életemben semmit nem tudtam kezdeni. Annyit, hogy tudom, hogy ott éltem/jártam. 
Az elemzés esetleg segítené a lányommal lévő kapcsolatom rizikójára rá mutatni.
Kevés a közös pontunk, viszont mi együtt élünk a lányom, az unokám és én..
Három generáció. Három különböző jegyű személy.:én Bika jegyű, lányom Oroszlàn és az unokám Vízöntő.
Az unokámról ma már írtam privátba, ami elmaradt, hogy reggel 4óra 43 kor született meg.
Fénnyel teli àldott szép napokat kívánok.:Kati


----------

